# Scratch filler



## cowseatmaize (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone seen that stuff on TV for filling scratches in eyeglasses. I wondered about using it on.... well you know what.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 31, 2006)

i dont thin i would waste my time on the stuff, it's probably resin and will discolor in years to yellow. i use hxtal, 
  and depending on how deep the scratch is i can fix it with no epoxy. look at this bottle.
  it is the 4th one down.
  http://bottletumbling.com/TUMBLING%20PROCESS.html
  rick


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Rick, can you tumble Hxtal or does it have to be hand polished.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 31, 2006)

i do both, i have had some bad luck with tumbling it and some good, but i would rather hand polish it. looks great. here is a chip before, what you see is a wet sliputty around the chip. i have allready made a mold for this by using the other side of the lip, then i place it over the spot to be fixed and the wet silputty makes it stick and creates a seal so it wont leak out, i will post another pic of how it looks now, hand polished


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 31, 2006)

this is how it looks now. the repair is where you see the dip on the top. this is gone now also. I DID NOT     Color it,
  cost to owner is $75

  rick


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice repair Rick. Thanks for the info.[]


----------



## Polisher Paul (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Rick !!!

 Want to spend a day in Muncy Pa at a show with me?? It's the 12th and 13th.  I will be going by your place on Friday the 11th and plan to stop and vistit. 

 Would like to see that new repair job. 

 Polisher Paul


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 2, 2006)

where is muncy pa? i'm in south jersey and would like to go to show,thanks ,matt


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 2, 2006)

go to www.maps.com and they will walk you to the door.

  rick


----------

